# Shopping for front disk brake kit.



## JoeKramer (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm looking to convert my drums to power disk brakes. Looks like I will be spending about $1000. Any one have + or - brand suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

If you have a shop or know someone who has a shop, buy the kit from these guys; I bought a 4 wheel disk kit on ebay for around $1,000 and the front disk came from MBM Brakes out of Asheville, NC. (Wholesale Only)

http://www.mbmbrakeboosters.com/disc_brake_kits.html


----------



## JoeKramer (Feb 22, 2006)

Do ya remember the name of the seller?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

JoeKramer said:


> Do ya remember the name of the seller?


They are; 
Direct Fit Brakes
10832 W. Orangewood Ave
Glendale, AZ
623-772-0053
https://dfbrakes.com/


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

Why don't you just go to a junkyard and yank the entire disc brake system off of a '73 Monte Carlo and bolt it on your GTO? Last one I did I got the entire brake system for $200 and had a disc brake GTO with about 4 hours of labor.


----------

